# wheeler rod weights



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

What does a nitro, fusion, inferno weigh built compared to 1502, 1509, OM, and HDX.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Try*

The search. I know I don't use it all the time either but I think we just had a thread on this.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I did a search and didn't find what I wanted. I want the weight of the blanks not what they rated for. If you can point me in the right direction on a search.
Thanks.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Franklin7X57 said:


> I did a search and didn't find what I wanted. I want the weight of the blanks not what they rated for. If you can point me in the right direction on a search.
> Thanks.


This might help a bit.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=287863&postcount=23


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

thank you


----------

